# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Poem Kosovar - M. Kuteli

## C++

A ka mundesi diksh te ma gjeje verzionin pdf te vepres "Poem Kosovar'' nga Mitrush Kuteli???

Ju lutem me ndihmoni sepse kam per ta ber nje punim nga kjo vepër dhe është e veshtir te gjendet ketu.

----------


## Testim

MITRUSH KUTELI - Jam Shqiptar e Kosovar



Jam Shqiptar, e Kosovar;
Zot, e krenar, Zot, e bujar,
mbi këtë dhé, 

q'e kam si fe, 

e përmbi fé:
e kam Vatan! 

e kam Atdhe!
që gjysh stërgjysh,
që brez pas brez,
që gjithëmonë.

Ti shqa thërret,
ti shqa bërtet,
gjer lartë në retë,
se jam barbar.

Jo, s'jam,
si bërtet ti,
si buçet ti,
ti, Mal i Zi.

Po vendin tim e dua,
lirinë e dua,
e s'dua,
Zot mbi mua.

Kënga e parë
Qëndrimi


Se jam këtu kur s'kish njeri,
kur s'kish kufi,
as fqinjëri,
as shqa të zi.

Se jam këtu kur Mal i Zi,
ish Iliri;
kur nga një det në tjetrin det,
isha zot vetë!
Unë jam këtu nga moti,
kur vetë Zoti,
e bëri fushën fushë,
e malin mal.

Unë jam këtu e do të jem,
- dem baba dem -
sa mali të bëhet hi,
e hiri mal përsëri.
Ma thonë emrin Asim Qerim,
mbetur jetim,
që në vegjëli.
Jam si më sheh,
e si më njeh;
kësulëbardhë e kryelidhur,
kryelidhur me një shami;
me tri shami
për trimëri!

Jam eshtërmadh,
i vrazhdë jam,
e bojalli -
dhe sytë e mi,
janë plotë shkëndi,
si batërdi.
Dhe kam uri
si s'ka njeri -
për drejtësi,
e për liri.
Si të gjithë asimët,
e të gjithë qerimët,
e Vendit tim.

Ma thonë emrin Asim Qerim,
mbetur jetim,
që në vegjëli;
se babën tim ma vranë,
naçallnikët,
podporuçnikët
edhe gllavnikët. 

Ma vranë,
se urdhër dha vojvodi,
e krali vetë:
"Të vritet!"
Se ish Kosovar,
dhe se ish Zot,
mbi këtë dhe!

Dhe tokën që kisha nga baba,
nga gjyshi,
rrënjë pas rrënjë -
prej qindra vjet,
prej mijëra vjet,
ma morën.
Ah! 
Ma morën vatanin,
që e desha si xhanin!

Ma morën,
me armë në duar,
me gjak nëpër duar.
Agrarët!
Xhandarët!
Tyxharët!
Të gjithë tok,
u bënë shok;
si sorrat,
për kërrmë.

Oborin ma morën,
gjer në shtëpi,
dhe ngrenë për vete shtëpi,
në sytë e mi!
Dhe unë,
ja, unë,
që isha Zot,
që qëmot,
mbeta pa dhé,
bujk pa dhé,
bari pa kopé -
këtu,
në dheun tim. 

Dhe plori m'u ndryshk,
hambari m'u myshk...

Po shpresa s'mu vyshk!


Kënga e dytë
Durimi

Durova,
durova,
sa nuk duron njeri,
as Perëndi!

Më thanë të shkruhem vojnik,
e mynafik,
i Kombit tim.

Më dhanë armë të vras,
vëllanë,
sipas kanunit,
të gjakut...
Po s'desha!

Dhe në e bëra ma falni,
se jam gjaknxehtë.

Më thanë të ngrihem të ik,
ku qielli puthet me dhenë;
Stamboll,
Anadoll,
e më tej.
Se vetëm andej,
paska për ne,
popull pa zot -
vend boll...

Po malli i tokës s'më la,
po malli i fushës s'më la,
as gjaku i babës s'më la.

Dhe mbeta këtu,
i huaj,
si qen,
në vendin tim,
të babës tim...
Mbeta rajá,
e ndër rajá,
si për hatá;

Në uri,
në qesëndi,
në skllavëri
të shqaut të zi.

Më thanë të ik në Allbani,
vatan i ri,
i Kombit tim,
si shkoi Selmani,
Hasani,
e Dani.

Po dot nga toka s'u ndava,
dhe mbeta të jem,
ku jam,
e ku do të jem.

Më thanë të shkoj në sheher
të shqahut të madh,
me sharrën në krah,
me kryet përdhé,
jaban,
e beter;
portë më portë,
derë më derë,
i mjerë,
e zemër sterrë,
për një kotherrë
bukë.
Po malli i vendit s'më la.
Ah, malli i gjakut s'më la
e mbeta këtu,
rajá.

Ta shemba shqa kufirin,
që ngrite ti,
në vendin tim e përmbi varr,
të babës tim.

Ta shemba,
ta dogja,
me zjarrin e shpirtit,
të vuajtjes,
dhe të urrejtjes.

Me zemërim,
me vrull të madh,
e bubullimë,
që s'ka mbarim

Se vjete ti më çave,
më ndave,
më vrave,

armik - lugat,
armik -xhelat!


Kënga e tretë
Sulmi

Ti bëre azape - s'u tremba,
ti ngrite kufire me gjemba,
fortesa ti ngrite;
t'i shemba!

Tani,
tani,
atje ku ti,
o Mal i Zi,
ngrite kufi,
që ndanin,
e çanin,
vëllazëri;
Hej!
Sot!
Shkon,
e valon,
parmenda!

T'i bëra të gjitha rrëmujë
dhe ty,
gjurma t'u zhduk,
si në ujë.

I bie arë mes për mes,
e gjer në brez,
e përmbi brez,
humbas,
me gaz,
në grurin tim,
të dheut tim,
të babës tim,
të birit tim;
sot e përjetë,
jetë pas jetë!

Dhe ndie qysh flet,
me zë të qetë,
im atë vetë
nga balta poshtë:

"Ta mbroni dhenë,
ku eshtrat kam,
ku hi e tokë,
e pluhur jam.

Ta mbroni dhenë,
që e ushqej,
dhe sot si dje,
me kurmin tim.

Ta mbroni dhenë,
me zjarr ta mbroni,
me gjak ta mbroni!
Të derdhni gjakun

Me grushte plot -
po kurrë lotë,
as sot, as mot!
Se loti është robëri,
gjaku - liri!"


Kënga e katërt
Ndërtimi


Jam eshtërmadh,
e bojalli,
e me japi, 
si më sheh ti, 
si më njeh ti. 

Po kam një zemër 
në gjoksin tim, 
që pa pushim, 
më rreh, 
si Drin. 
Dhe babën tim kur e kujtoj, 
lotoj... 

Të pashë të vrarë, or Baba, 
e pa qefin, si për hata, 
rreth e përqark me xhandërma. 
Desha të qaj e s'qava dot, 
e të bërtas, sbërtita dot, 
pa asnjë lot, pa asnjë lot. 

Dhe prita sot të derdh një lot. 

Tani, 
tani, 
unë jam gati 
të vdes që sot, 
se rroj përmot; 
mbytur me gjak, 
po jo me lotë, 
për këtë dhe, 
q'e kam si fé 
e përmbi fé. 
E kam vatan, 
e kam atdhe! 

Hej! 
Po buças me zë kabá, 
sa të dëgjohet në qiell lá, 
sa të dëgjojë fund e kreje 
kush gjak shqiptari ka në deje: 
Shaban - vëlla! 
Destan - baba! 
Hej! 
Komb i lirë Kosovar, 
ti Komb Shqiptar, ti Zot krenar, 
ti djalëri - ti pleqëri, 
bëru gati! 
Bëru gati për vrull të ri, 
ta djegësh botën, 
ta bësh hi, 
për liri, 
për Shqipëri! 



Kënga e pestë
Qëndrimi

Tani, 
tani! 
- O Mal i Zi - 
ja unë, 
ja ti! 

Po unë - jo ti, 
se jam këtu kur s'kish njeri,
dhe as kufi,
as fqinjëri... 

Unë jam këtu kur Mal i Zi, 
me Shumadi, 
me Dallmati - sa mban e gjitha Shqehëri, 
ish Iliri! 
Kur nga një det në tjetrin det,
isha zot vetë! 
Se jam këtu nga moti,
kur vetë Zoti, 
e bëri fushën - fushë 
e malin mal. 

Unë jam këtu 
e do të jem, 
- dem baba dem - 
sa mali të bëhet hi, 
e hiri mal përsëri.

----------


## Testim

Veç ke kujdes se numrat rendorë janë gabim. Kënga "e parë" në realitet është e dyta. "E dyta" është e treta etj

----------


## C++

wow perfekt.....Faleminderit shummmmm!!!

----------


## donarta

ej njerz  a munet dikush me ma shkru edhe monologun rri drejt shqiptari im qe e reciton qon lajqi plzz :syte zemra: 

Ju lutem me ndihmoni sepse kam per ta ber nje punim nga kjo vepër dhe është e veshtir te gjendet ketu.

----------


## Mexhi



----------


## donarta

ju lutem mund te ma shkruani edhe monologun \rri drejt shqiptari im///plzz

----------

